# What is the best travel insurance for Americans traveling in Europe for stays 3 - 6 months?



## Elise D

I hold a U.S. passport and plan to live in France for at least three months, likely longer with travel to Italy, Germany and the Netherlands. Altogether I plan to be in Europe not exceeding 6 months. Does anyone recommend a specific travel insurance? I had heard that Cigna was the best.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You're going to need a long-stay visa to remain in the Schengen area for longer than 90 days - so you'll need to have a health care policy that meets the visa standards. That said, there is no "best" policy as such. Depends on a variety of things, including whether or not you have any "pre-existing conditions" that are likely to need care or treatment while you are there and the coverage levels required by the various policies. Cost may or may not be a concern for you, but you'll probably also need something with repatriation coverage (i.e. to ship you back home if you have a serious injury or illness once you are stable enough for travel). 

VFS (the agency that handles French visa applications) has a facility for comparing travel health coverages here: https://visa.vfsglobal.com/usa/en/fra/travel-insurance


----------



## Elise D

Bevdeforges said:


> You're going to need a long-stay visa to remain in the Schengen area for longer than 90 days - so you'll need to have a health care policy that meets the visa standards. That said, there is no "best" policy as such. Depends on a variety of things, including whether or not you have any "pre-existing conditions" that are likely to need care or treatment while you are there and the coverage levels required by the various policies. Cost may or may not be a concern for you, but you'll probably also need something with repatriation coverage (i.e. to ship you back home if you have a serious injury or illness once you are stable enough for travel).
> 
> VFS (the agency that handles French visa applications) has a facility for comparing travel health coverages here: https://visa.vfsglobal.com/usa/en/fra/travel-insurance


Thank you so much for your information. I will follow up. I had heard that Cigna is wonderful insurance. Just wondered if there are other comparable travel insurance companies others have used and liked.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not sure I'd characterize any insurer as "wonderful" - are you trying to promote Cigna here or are you looking for an appropriate insurer? Not sure Cigna is known outside of the US and which insurer will work for you depends on lots of factors, including where you will be visiting, if you have any pre-existing conditions or any other necessary treatment or care needs, and honestly, if all goes well, you may never need to revert to claiming against a short term policy that that - so in some senses it may just be a matter of dumb luck and how much you want to pay.


----------

